# What did you physically miss about your ex



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

So what physically feature about your ex did you/do you miss the most?

For me, my stbxw was half Jewish, which meant she could tan really well. I've always been a leg man, and with the warm weather approaching I will start to see her leg's again.

I've always loved her legs, I miss those a lot.

Bandit....before you comment I'm not throwing a pity party, just mentioning it


----------



## Traggy (Jan 26, 2012)

Her eyes and lips. She also has a very nice butt.

When I look at them now though, they are definitely not as attractive to me as they once were.


----------



## Mamatomany (Jan 10, 2012)

His eyes and arms.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

My wife's butt and hips. Latina booties are the best! 

If your threw her butt in the air it'd turn to sunshine.


----------



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

I also miss her lips (very tasty) and her eyes (which used to have so much passion and compassion)


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

exw-nothing

exgf-everything
it was all exactly what i liked most in a woman
everything about her was sexy to me.


----------



## hilly2 (Jan 15, 2012)

His eyes and his smile. Uuugh
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

Actually, as much as I miss all the things I said in my previous post, my wife is 5'5, I'm 6'1, what I loved the most was the way she fit in my arms with her head on my chest when I hugged or, or when we cuddled on the couch. 

It was like we were meant to be :-(


----------



## ontheup (Mar 4, 2012)

i miss his hugs, they made me feel safe and secure. i am only 5ft 1 he was 6ft 2.

also they way he could make me laugh, at silly things that others thought were not funny.


----------



## Mamatomany (Jan 10, 2012)

proudwidaddy said:


> Actually, as much as I miss all the things I said in my previous post, my wife is 5'5, I'm 6'1, what I loved the most was the way she fit in my arms with her head on my chest when I hugged or, or when we cuddled on the couch.
> 
> It was like we were meant to be :-(


Yep, same height difference w/ H and I... that's one of the reasons I miss his arms. I miss real hugs... well heck any kind of affection/touch from him. It's been a really long time


----------



## canguy66 (Dec 18, 2011)

Everything.


----------



## cantmove (Feb 20, 2012)

I miss his arms, his butt, and his soft lips. But what I miss the most is how it felt to fall asleep spooning with him. Damn it now I'm freaking crying again. I'm so tired of crying.


----------



## sadwithouthim (Dec 8, 2011)

I miss the way he'd kick all the covers off at night and blame it on me, I miss seeing pieces of his hair left behind in the sink, I miss doing his laundry, I miss his shoes left at the door, I miss his pickiness at dinner, I miss the dirty dishes left behind in the sink..

I miss all the things that annoyed me as they seem so petty now that he's gone.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## InFlux (Oct 30, 2011)

Absolutely nothing.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

cantmove said:


> I miss his arms, his butt, and his soft lips. But what I miss the most is how it felt to fall asleep spooning with him. Damn it now I'm freaking crying again. I'm so tired of crying.


Oh yeah... spooning. I miss that bad. Pass me a tissue...


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 10, 2012)

I miss his arms...he has strong muscular arms and I miss them being around me. I miss his rough hands....he was always a hard worker and his hands showed it and I loved it. I miss looking at the clock and seeing how he'd be home from work soon and I miss hearing him breathe next to me in bed at night when we were sleeping...always made me feel safe to know he was right there by me. 

Can we do a thread what I don't miss about my stbx? this ones making me sad


----------



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

I miss sitting on the couch with her, having her lay her head on my chest, playing with her hair as we watch our tv shows, then head upstairs for some "us" time. Also, just laying next to her for the last eleven years, tough to adjust to not having that now.


----------



## paperclip (Feb 24, 2011)

Okay , I will say it.... Threads like this don't help us move on!!!!

It had to be said.


----------



## sd212 (Feb 24, 2012)

paperclip said:


> Okay , I will say it.... Threads like this don't help us move on!!!!
> 
> It had to be said.


I was thinking the same. I instantly thought about her amazing body when I saw this!!! Not what I need to move on. I get it though : )


----------



## Mamatomany (Jan 10, 2012)

Several times today I almost started a new thread about what we don't miss... but then I thought I would feel like a defeatist.


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

My ex was (is) a *really* hairy guy. I miss running my fingers through his chest hair at night before falling asleep in the crook of his arm. Other than that, I don't miss much anymore. He turned out to be a really mean person in the end...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Traggy (Jan 26, 2012)

bandit.45 said:


> Oh yeah... spooning. I miss that bad. Pass me a tissue...



Spooning. Yeah I miss that too, but I think I can definitely experience that with someone else with the same effect.

She doesn't own spooning!


----------



## lovehimsomuch (Mar 2, 2012)

Reading this tread i started to think about him, i miss his smile his slightly crooked teeth, his laughter, I miss feeling his hands along my body how he used to hold and caress me but then i am thinking that those are the same hands that hurt me, that brought me back to reality.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

sd212 said:


> I was thinking the same. I instantly thought about her amazing body when I saw this!!! Not what I need to move on. I get it though : )


My wife has a rockin' bod too brother. 

Whenever I miss it all I have to do is think about the rotten heart that pumps the blood through it.


----------



## Traggy (Jan 26, 2012)

bandit.45 said:


> My wife has a rockin' bod too brother.
> 
> Whenever I miss it all I have to do is think about the rotten heart that pumps the blood through it.


For what it is worth, and by all means I know this is not laughing matter, but that is hilarious.
:rofl:


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Strange, I tend to be funny when I'm not trying to be. But thanks, glad I could offer some levity.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Oh, there is one other thing about my wife I miss....her tween.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

bandit.45 said:


> Oh, there is one other thing about my wife I miss....her tween.


???


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

The little field of flesh 'tween her ******* and her *****. Her tween!


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

His hands and his kisses. And backrubs. And I used to think he was the funniest person I'd ever known -- a major turn-on for me.


----------



## working_together (Oct 16, 2011)

I only miss the sexual connection.....nothing else.


----------



## Traggy (Jan 26, 2012)

bandit.45 said:


> The little field of flesh 'tween her ******* and her *****. Her tween!


Yeah. I do miss that too. ALOT


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

i miss her walking to the driver side door of the car for me to let her in when we would go somewhere. 

that is the passenger side in australia.

i miss watching her sleep.

i miss hearing her breath as she slept.

i miss all the little things that you never really think about...
until its too late. :'(


----------

